# Colubrids > Hognose >  Shredded newspaper as substrate?

## widget

So Im considering using shredded (unprinted) newspaper as substrate for my hognose. She is currently on aspen sanichips and previously shredded aspen. 

I would have no issues continuing to use aspen, but shes cutting her mouth on both regular shredded aspen and the sanichips. And Im 100% sure it is the aspen because I went through and eliminated any other possibilities. Just would like to know if there would be any issues with using shredded newspaper instead, or if there are any other substrates that would work (no wood substrates though). And if there are any places anyone knows of that I could order it online?

----------

